# Canned Venison from 2001



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Bye !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure that stuff melted in your mouth...I love canned venison.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would suggest looking up the difference between raw packing using a pressure canner vs. water bath. Using a water bath the temp will not get high enough to kill bacteria. Btw the recommended shelf life for canned meat is one year. Yes you might not have got sick from eating it this time but is it worth the risk?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> I would suggest looking up the difference between raw packing using a pressure canner vs. water bath. Using a water bath the temp will not get high enough to kill bacteria. Btw the recommended shelf life for canned meat is one year. Yes you might not have got sick from eating it this time but is it worth the risk?


He said they been eating it for a long time like that...I've eaten deer well over a year canned.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> He said they been eating it for a long time like that...I've eaten deer well over a year canned.


2001.......


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems smart to me!


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> 2001.......


Yeah I know...but you stated the shelf life is a year...I've eaten cold packed deer well over a year...and they've been eating it...thats all I was saying.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

*Foodborne botulism.* The harmful bacteria thrive and produce the toxin in environments with little oxygen, such as in canned food.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I literally would not even give that stuff to my dog


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I pressure can quarts at 10psi, for 80 minutes. I store in refrigerator and toss it out if not used up in a year. I'm not chancing death.


----------



## LenB (Mar 8, 2012)

I pressure can it at 15 psi for 90 minutes, never any issues but mine never stays on the shelf that long.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope no one gets the idea its okay to water bath can meat. Its NOT. To say this is foolish is an understatement. Its not a matter of perhaps getting a little tummy ache, suggesting this could actually kill someone. I’ve seen lesser threads get deleted because of the liability, this is just terrible.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Water bath wow. Hope all is good with what you had so far. Imo I would pitch the rest and not press my luck. I get nervous when I water bath peppers.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks like some good eats. I will say, it's not something I would do though. I've ate canned venison up to 3 years then it's a treat for the dog if any is left. It's great stuff. So very tender. Water bath... I wouldn't want to risk that at all. Make sure you have extra toilet paper around.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

M.Magis said:


> I hope no one gets the idea its okay to water bath can meat. Its NOT. To say this is foolish is an understatement. Its not a matter of perhaps getting a little tummy ache, suggesting this could actually kill someone. I’ve seen lesser threads get deleted because of the liability, this is just terrible.


IMO, on the contrary as to this thread getting deleted. 
Glad this topic was brought up for those willing to learn. 
It's just not safe, nor recommended to can any meat using the water bath method.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/you-can-safely-and-easily-can-your-own-meat/

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/canning-equipment/canners-water-bath

...and there's many more canning sites to research for those willing to learn.

Here's an article on botulism that CAN be fatal.

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/canning-equipment/canners-water-bath

Good luck to those that either cop an attitude...or just aren't interested and are water bath canning meat.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

fastwater said:


> IMO, on the contrary as to this thread getting deleted.
> Glad this topic was brought up for those willing to learn.
> It's just not safe, nor recommended to can any meat using the water bath method.
> 
> ...


To clarify, I didn't mean I thought it should be deleted, but I can see how it read that way.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a very sad case of botulism outbreak that happened right here close to home in Lancaster Ohio in 2015. It was later determined that home canned potatoes used in potato salad was the culprit:

http://www.dispatch.com/article/20150422/NEWS/304229826

Not canned meat but yet a very good reminder that we need to follow the strict, different canning procedures when canning different foods.
There are some 'outdated family' canning procedures/techniques that were used years ago and passed down that for the most part worked. Many of those old outdated canning techniques were done the way they were back then simply because that's what they had to work with in the process at the time.
Today, with what we have to work with, canning techniques are much more safe if proper procedures are followed.
*WARNING:ALL FOODS ARE NOT CANNED THE SAME!!!
*


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for all who contributed with concern and positive feedback & were willing to present factual feedback. Any future meat canning will be done via pressure cooking. Life is too short to take health risks, unknowingly or not. I'm not to proud or to old to admit when I've been wrong or don't know all there is to know about something. Was only passing along an event that took place, not advocating or advancing any agenda.


----------

